# what have i been sold???



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

hi all

im new here!

i keep RBs but have just bought this one,any ideas?

its around 6 inches+
the fish is more silver than the picy shows due to the pink!!!! gravel(wifes choice! lol)

thx in advance


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

thats a Rhom but i dont knoe what type is it


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Looks like a Rhom.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

rhom or spilo cf hard for me to tell but some one will know for sure nice lookin fish :nod:


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

i think so


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

maybe a Xingu Rhombeus. Whatever it is, real nice specimen.


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

xingu rhom


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

I also say rhom, nice fish







. As you can see the large humeral spot, which isnt common with spilo cf...actually I havent seen a spilo cf with a humeral spot ever. Id like to see more pics.

Oburi


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Looks like rhom. Nice fish.


----------



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

heres another picture

still not 100% sure what it is?

thx
dave


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

that's a rhom alright.

nice fish


----------



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

1 more!

thx

dave


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

i see he's not camera shy


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

welcome
and could you get a pick of his tailfin


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

that is some form of a rhom variant


----------



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

will this shot do?

thx
dave


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

That is one kickass rhom.


----------

